# New - Energizer 6 LED Headlamp



## RonM (Jul 14, 2005)

I just picked this up at Walmart in NJ for $14.74. It's like the original Energizer LED headlamp on steroids. Two lens focused LEDs for spot. Two plain LEDs for flood. Two red LEDs for preserving night vision. Flood and spot LEDs can be activated together for a combined effect.

I like the flexibility of this headlamp, but I prefer the smaller size of the original. There are always compromises you have to make. The single red LED on the original was never quite enough, so the two in this one is a plus. One thing I don't like is the glare you get from the focusing lenses. They stick out pretty far and when the headlamp is tilted down they backsplash into your eyes. Electrical tape should take care of that.

All in all, a lot of headlamp for under 15 bucks.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 14, 2005)

How smoothly do the flood and spot leds mesh?


----------



## RonM (Jul 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
How smoothly do the flood and spot leds mesh? 

[/ QUOTE ] 
That's kind of hard to answer. You hardly notice the floods are on when the spot is on, because it's so much brighter. In practical use I think you wouldn't use the combined mode very often.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 15, 2005)

bah...you just bought the headlamp before me... i posted about that last month already /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif just that it isn't available in singapore...yet if ya don't believe check my posts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN (Aug 12, 2005)

It's actually pretty good, the first LED setting is a focused spot, my favorite is the second setting, the 2 outer LEDs come on and give you a nice flood, I don't like the switch at all, it's too hard to press, I really like my Petzl Zipka switch... plus it's small, the Energizer is kind of big... great for the price though!


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice... a big improvement over the old model that had 2 white and one red LED. I still use that one as a backup to my Petzl Tikka XP.


----------



## David_Campen (Aug 17, 2005)

Given Energizer's despicable behavoir while attempting to stifle competition in the Lithium AA battery market I now avoid Energizer products whenever possible.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 17, 2005)

I have one of the older headlamps and I like it for night fishing to keep me from misstepping and going overboard, plus it is great for tying on a new lure w/o lighting up the entire boat like a party barge. I guess it's time to make a visit to wallyworld.


----------



## greenlight (Aug 17, 2005)

It's about the same size?


----------



## RonM (Aug 24, 2005)

It's got a good bit more bulk than the original, but still not bad.


----------



## jng (Aug 30, 2005)

I have one of the old ones and thought they were good for the price. Are the new ones water resistant/proof? That was my main complaint about the old ones.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 31, 2005)

The new one is constructed exactly the same as the original with the exception of the hard to push selection button, I doubt it is any more water resistant.With two red LEDs that option really is much better. I agree that with the spots and the floods going you do not see much difference from just spot or floods. The spot function is fairly well focused and will reach 30 to 40 feet clearly, which is much better than the originals.


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the original Eveready LED headlamp, and although it has no water seals, it appears to handle being out in the rain just fine. I use mine daily on morning runs, and have exposed it to driving rain, mist and snow. Each time I return home, I pop open the battery case to dry out any water that may have entered inside. I've never found any. 

Perhaps I got a good one with a tight fit, but I've dropped that thing and scratched it up quite a lot. For the $12 I paid for it, it's been the best value per dollar of any headlamp I've owned.


----------



## Limelighter (Aug 22, 2006)

RonM said:


> One thing I don't like is the glare you get from the focusing lenses. They stick out pretty far and when the headlamp is tilted down they backsplash into your eyes. Electrical tape should take care of that.
> 
> RonM, you are right, electrical tape on the bottom side of the 2 protuding focusing lenses does seem to eliminate the glare/backsplash.
> This headlight (when used with both spot and flood on at the same time, that is, when used with 4 LEDs lit) seems to be about as bright, or maybe a little brighter, than my Petzl Zoom with the halogen bulb. I wonder if the Energizer's claimed battery life of 20 hours (using 3 x AAA batteries )when using both spot and flood simultaneously is accurate? (I just got it today). The Petzl zoom, which uses 3 x AA batteries, doesn't have battery life anywhere near that long. BTW, as of today, this Energizer is still $14.74 at WalMart.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 23, 2006)

wow... that last post was around 365 days/8760 hours/525600 mins/31536000 seconds ago.

please do not bump up old threads. thankyou.


----------



## markdi (Aug 23, 2006)

hey chesterqw are you a moderator or something ?

what is wrong with bumping up old threads ?

some people may find them interesting.


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 24, 2006)

I just bought one of these a couple days ago. I thought it was new. Not a bad headlamp for knocking around the house. I still use the orginal 3-LED for reading at night in bed. I have a river rock .5 luxeon that is not as good as either Energizer Headlamp. I had two Petzl Tikkas but my dog chewed both of them up. He has no interest in either Energizer headlamp.


----------



## Omega Man (Aug 24, 2006)

I still have an unfulfilled want for a hybrid headlamp, with white leds/red leds, and something for throw. I was considering the Rayovac Outdoorsmen with a xenon, or there was another headlamp with a luxeon for throw.
But this one sounds like a consideration, too.


----------



## zapper (Sep 14, 2006)

I too thought this was a fiarly new light but I guess not. I just bought it at Target still at $14 and change. The two spots really throw a good 20-30 feet with the flood for about a really good 10 feet. The spot is pretty ringy(?) and combining with the flood doesn't make much of a difference at all. However, the spot puts out a lot of light for two LEDs than say a River Rock light and it is white with no blue. Maybe even a hint of yellow if you had to say but that's actually better outdoors anyway. The floods interestingly enough do have a very slightly blueish tint, however slight. The red LEDs are fine, plenty of light for doing non-specific tasks indoors or out, but a little ringy also. I haven't had a chance to do a run test either but I'll be keeping this one and putting Lithiums in it and useing it for an all night fishing light over a ball cap. Definitely needs some black electrical tape on the bottom side unless you wear a hat. Just my $.02


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 20, 2006)

since some one above think that bumping up post os not wrong, i will bump it up  

BUMPY!

wanna update it.

that 6 led headlamp cost around SGD45 here and that is freaking expensive!

i did a conversion and i found this SGD45=USD28.63!!! ouch.


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 28, 2006)

I just got one, I dig it. Except for the mentioned hard to push switch. (I mean real hard, you almost feel like it is gonna break)
Since I don't need a headlamp much price/performance is damn good. VDG


----------



## MC100 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one of the 6 LED Energizer Headlamps, bought last year on a trip to WI, and a 3 LED one.

Are there any effective white LED upgrades available that wouldn't require casing modification or increased heatsinking?

ps. I too put some electrical tape along the bottom of the lamp for use when off-road running to stop dazzling myself.


----------



## mountainpenguin (Oct 4, 2007)

for the uk people this is £9.99 in argos at the moment.
Does any one know if its regulated ? will it run ok on lithum aaa's ? I am intending on using it as a backup for caving.


----------



## MC100 (Oct 5, 2007)

Which Nichia LEDs are used in the Enrgizer 6 LED lamp?


----------

